# Questions UTI vs first HEAT



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If she's in heat, her vulva will be significantly enlarged and her nipples bigger in size. 

Keep her away from other dogs and on leash the entire 3-4 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

This is natures way and really nothing you need to do but keep her clean (she should clean herself). The blood will change to a lighter pink, the usually to a clear drainage which is over soon. Vulva will swell as the first week progresses then she will have about 10 days of standing heat then 10 days of coming out of heat where her vulva will decrease in size. You might notice she becomes a bit more clingy or lethargic, but some seem to do the opposite. The whole heat usually lasts about 3 weeks, but best to count a month. 

If you have no male dogs, then this will be a breeze. Just remember that every male in the neighborhood will try to get to her so watch her like a hawk and never let her outside alone. She doesn't need special care during this time, just move loving and petting. 

If you have male dogs, neutered or not, it is a different answer! Lots more to watch for.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

If a UTI (our girl has had one) she had a few accidents, but mainly she had to pee very often, much more often than normal. Sometimes she only tinkled a few drops. She was obviously in discomfort. The Vet was able to confirm and medication was needed. I gave her Cranberry capsules for a good month afterwards and we lucked out and no more UTI's since.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like heat to me. UTI's normally you just see the blood tinged pee not when blood when you wipe. Lilly asks to go out more often when she is in heat since everything is swollen. If this is her first heat her nipples wont be huge but they will be a bit bigger. 

When my girl is in heat she doesnt get to stay outside, its in and out to go potty. We dont go on walks as I dont want her smell getting around, especially since we have had unneutered males around before, luckily the lab behind us finally got neutered! But he still gets out! 

Good luck! Will add if your not entirely positive it is her heat, then a trip to the vet would not be a bad idea.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Thanks you all, I am pretty sure she is in heat, I checked with my breeder and her mother went into her first heat at 9mn so there is the family history  Since she had a few accidents right before, all the signs are pointing in that direction, she is swollen but not a lot, she is the only dog in the house and we have NO loose dogs in our neighborhood so bring her out on a leash (which she is always on anyway) should be OK.


----------

